# Problem beim Ausführen eines Java-Programms:  Exception in thread "main" java.lang.No



## lindin (27. September 2004)

Hallo, ich habe ein Problem beim Ausführen eines Java-Programms!

Ich kann die "datei.java" mit "javac datei.java" kompilieren, doch wenn ich mit "java datei" das Programm starten will kommt die Fehlermeldung:

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: Datei

ICh habe mal gegooglet und es scheint viele zu geben, die dieses Problem schon hatten! Meistens liegt es am Classpath!
Aber das kann ja bei mir nicht der Fall sein, da ich ja javac benutzen kann!

Weiss jemand, woran es noch liegen kann?
Oder wie ich das Programm sonst noch starten kann?


----------



## Christian Fein (27. September 2004)

Deine Klasse heisst wohl nicht datei.

Der name der .java Klasse muss gleich dem Klassennamen sein.

Sprich wenn du eine Klasse MyMainClass erstellst, dann wird diese in der 
Datei MyMainClass.java gespeichert.

Denk daran das du Gross / Kleinschreibung beachtest


----------



## lindin (28. September 2004)

Also es lag daran, daß ich statt 

public static void main(String args[])

public static void main(String[] args)

gemacht habe, also ich finde eigentlich, daß der Compiler da wenigstens ne Warnung aussprechen könnte...


----------

